# Looking for more printing freedom



## franz (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

I would like to start designing my t-shirt with fulfillment service site
but I don't seem to find one with more choices on printing area
for eample, like this T I found in the Gallery here
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tshirtgallery/showimage.php?i=143&c=5
or printing graphics along the waist line
does anyone know any printing service company allows you to print Tshirt like that?
and I am looking for service similar to printmojo or spreadshirt

thanks in advance


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmmm...there might be, but that sort of printing looks like the kind of thing you'd get done in a professional screenprinters to order, if you're not a printer yourself.

I don't know of any fulfilment services that let you print on strange places.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure both spreadshirt and printmojo could do placement similar to that. Have you inquired at those places about their ability to do it?


----------



## franz (Oct 24, 2005)

No I didn't talked to them yet
just opened accounts in both of them
I just don't see there is an option to do so
but I will send them some email and see if it is possible
btw ... thanks for the input guys
this forum is really helpful to some newbies


----------



## graffix (Nov 21, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I'm pretty sure both spreadshirt and printmojo could do placement similar to that. Have you inquired at those places about their ability to do it?


thanks rodney! i wonder if printmojo will patent their work like print their printmojo on t-shirts? 

i am not sure what printmojo does but do they print ideas on heat transfer papers then i print 'em on t-shirts? 

thanks!

man this forum sure help!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

graffix said:


> thanks rodney! i wonder if printmojo will patent their work like print their printmojo on t-shirts?
> 
> i am not sure what printmojo does but do they print ideas on heat transfer papers then i print 'em on t-shirts?
> 
> ...



PrintMojo offers screen printing and embroidery services (not heat transfer), coupled with fulfillment (setting up an online store for you to sell your tees that they print). More information is on the site.


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

The reason most print on demand companies don't accommodate weird placements is because it's not efficient. If you want your shirts printed and shipped in 24-48 hours after ordering them, it's pretty hard to allow people to print on the sleeves, waist, top of the shoulders, sides, etc. There has to be some "standardizing" to the most common print locations. These are usually the front, back, and sometimes the sleeves.

I would go with a contract printer if you're looking for something totally crazy like the example picture you posted. I don't know of any print-on-demand places that do that sort of thing, but you could always ask each company!


----------



## moffett8 (Jun 26, 2008)

You could print that on a DTG printer or you could screen print it too. For small quantity you would have to go with DTG printing to make it economical.

Philip


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm just curious, how does one resurrect a 3 1/2 year old thread? I'm just curious because I see people replying to threads that are just so old. Are people searching the forum or just reading sections that far back?

Not trying to be sarcastic, I'm really curious!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

JeridHill said:


> I'm just curious, how does one resurrect a 3 1/2 year old thread?


Sorry, make that a 4 year old thread.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JeridHill said:


> I'm just curious, how does one resurrect a 3 1/2 year old thread? I'm just curious because I see people replying to threads that are just so old. Are people searching the forum or just reading sections that far back?
> 
> Not trying to be sarcastic, I'm really curious!


A lot of really good information has been posted back in those 4 year old threads 

I think people find them in different ways. Browsing a particular forum category (like the fulfillment category or the relabeling forum) to see topics have been posted that they may be able to contribute to (or that might just be interesting reading). Some people might be searching for a specific keyword and just start reading through threads and decide to reply to something that catches their fancy. 

I don't tend to look at the dates of the posts, but maybe I should more often


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

No big deal. I was curious more than anything. When someone tries to answer a post that's 4 years old, obviously the issue has been addressed in one way or another. But I agree, there's a lot of useful information from the inception of these forums. I've been on here for 3 1/2 years and it's been nice to see the interest grow by leaps and bounds. And of course, all the help people are so willing to freely give.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> When someone tries to answer a post that's 4 years old, obviously the issue has been addressed in one way or another.


More than one answer to a problem isn't such a bad thing  Also, sometimes the information can change (especially with this industry) so a new answer might be more relevant.

Also, like in this case, a person with some good inside knowledge (Casey is the CEO of PrintFection) may not have seen the post earlier and now that they've come across it, they could have relevant information to share.

I get what you're saying though. It can be a surprise to see old threads resurrected  I just don't see the harm in it as long as new/interesting information is being added


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> More than one answer to a problem isn't such a bad thing  Also, sometimes the information can change (especially with this industry) so a new answer might be more relevant.
> 
> Also, like in this case, a person with some good inside knowledge (Casey is the CEO of PrintFection) may not have seen the post earlier and now that they've come across it, they could have relevant information to share.
> 
> I get what you're saying though. It can be a surprise to see old threads resurrected  I just don't see the harm in it as long as new/interesting information is being added


Definitely no harm done, I see it from time to time and was more intrigued than anything....


----------

